# The Waiting.....(no. not the Tom Petty tune)



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

okay i 'fess up. i bought the Collings D2H from the 12th Fret.
it was put on a FedEx truck this morning at 6:49 for delivery and i am waiting, not so patiently for it to arrive.
i've already...made coffee, had a shower, got dressed, swept the floor, put out the recycling, done 2 loads of laundry, checked email, read the daily mail, installed a new robe hook in the bathroom, played (other) guitar, made lunch, ate lunch and now i'm just fidgeting here. 
with my luck FedEx will have me down for last stop of the day...
does this ever happen to you?


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Patience is indeed a virtue......it WILL come!

I know how exciting it can be 

Congrats!, by the way,....post pics!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

*IS IT HERE YET? Well, is it?....oh man, where the #$%& is it? *


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just saw a FedEx truck go by our office...it was going in your direction.


Cheers

Dave


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Its because you used fatcat city as your address, so I called my good buddies there and I am having it shipped out west here first to make sure saomeone is home before they can deliver it and seeing how I am at home well I thought you wouldn't mind it coming here first to make sure that its climatized before you open the box ( just check first to make sure it made it back in the box ).*
so is it there yet, how about now, okay not yet..................................well did they show up yet............ whats taking them so long.* ship


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

No its not here yet! what the ^@3*%!!!!!
i've been outside painting the windowframes. i gotta keep busy or i will start imagining worst case scenarios....the FexEx truck abducted by aliens... nuclear attack...you know the sort of thing that always goes wrong.
thanks for keeping me smiling! =)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Some aliens stopped by the office a few minutes ago and asked if I'd seen a FedEx truck go by recently...I told them "Nope".

Good thing you warned me.

Real nice bunch of aliens though....


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

greco said:


> Some aliens stopped by the office a few minutes ago and asked if I'd seen a FedEx truck go by recently...I told them "Nope".
> 
> Good thing you warned me.
> 
> Real nice bunch of aliens though....



phewww that was close!

kinda reminds of that old Stranglers tune....

"Stranger from another planet
welcome to our hole.
just strap on your guitar
and we'll play some rock'n'roll!"

Edit: its now 5 PM. still not here. 
i just chatted on line with a FedEx rep who said the driver might be here anytime up to 6pm.
i'm only a little impatient........


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

*YAY! ITS FINALLY HERE!!!![/COLOR]*
talk about cutting it close....delivered at 4 minutes to 6 on a Friday.
i was actually on the phone with FedEx to try to find out what the hell was going on when the guy rang the doorbell.
okay now i gotta go play...
i'll get some pics up later.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

six-string said:


> *YAY! ITS FINALLY HERE!!!!*


The FedEx driver was actually an alien guitar player with a soft heart. I wanted to keep that a secret...until now.

ENJOY !!

Dave


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

okay so as promised here's a couple of quick pics i stole off the 12th fret site.
i have been playing this guitar for a few hours now and it sounds very very fine.
the action is a bit higher than i am used to, as it is currently set up for bluegrass style (heavy strumming?) 
we'll see if i get used to it, or have the saddle shaved just a wee bit.

to describe the sound of this Collings dreadnought in a few words, 
i would have to first say it is LOUD. the thing is a cannon actually. louder than most guitars i've played.
i have a very nice old Guild maple dreadnought, with an arched back that is quite loud. but the Collings is definitely louder.
the Collings also has great distinctive note clarity. Even when strumming fast you can hear each string ring out individually. 
nicely balanced so the bass doesn't drowned out the treble strings.
and when picking lead runs...its just delicious.

i can see i'm going to have a lot of fun with this.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Hoorah!!!! Well done. these are great guitars. Have fun!


----------

